# Q9550 vs i5 750 and DDR2 vs DDR3



## umerwahla (Sep 23, 2009)

I have taken a financial hit so I am adding Option #5 and 6 in to play

My P4 HT 3.0GHz system is dying so I am considering getting a new CPU Mobo bundle. I have 3 options:-

*#1:* Bundle of Q9550 with Asus P5Q SE PLUS (because it has PCIe 2.0 and DDR 2 upto 1200 MHz). Can cost 485 Singapore dollars. 
*Advantage:* I can use my current 2GB 667 MHz RAM. So saving of another 70 dollars compared to the other options
*Disadvantage: *Cannot upgrade to DDR3 if required (i dont know if it will be)

*#2: *Bundle of Q9550 with a DDR3 (1333) compatible motherboard. Can cost around 530. 
*Advantage:* can upgrade my current DDR2 (667 MHz) ram to DDR3 later
*Disadvantage: *Should I pay around 60, 50 dollars extra just to for future upgradibility to DDR3

*#3: *Bundle of  i5 750 with Asus P7P55D can cost 567 (DDR3 of course).
*Advantage:* Motherboard can support i7. Future upgradibility. A very good motherboard (SLi and Crossfire Support). 
*Disadvantage:* Will have to pay 70 dollars extra for 2GB DDR3 (1333 MHz) RAM

*#4: *Bundle of  i5 750 with MSI P55-CD53 can cost 509 (DDR3 of course).
*Advantage:* Motherboard can support i7. Future upgradibility.  
*Disadvantage:* Will have to pay 70 dollars extra for 2GB DDR3 (1333 MHz) RAM
Which of the three options is the most cost effective in your opinion? 

I have done some research and found out that Core i7 are much more future proof compared to i5 because of their hyper threading capability and better memory managment (whatever that is) and triple channel DDR3 RAM. My P4 HT served me very well but I dont have the means to buy an i7 right now. I have also suffered a financial hit so I am not too sure if I can afford even an i5 system that easily. So I have come up with option # 5 and option #6.

*#5: *Bundle C2D8400 with the cheapest motherboard (even PCIe 1.0 will do). Cost: 330
*Advantage:* Total system cost will turn out to be *300 dollars cheaper *than Option #3 (i5 750 with Asus) considering the DDR3 cost for Option #3. I will wait 2-3 months for i7 prices to drop and grap one as soon as it get to 500 mark for the processor mobo bundle
*Disadvanage:* Performance. Can it play 1080p or even 720p movies with HD4870?

*#6:* Bundle C2D7500 with the cheapest motherboard (even PCIe 1.0 will do). Cost: 250
*Advantage:* Total system cost will turn out to be *400 dollars cheaper *than Option #3 (i5 750 with Asus) considering the DDR3 cost for Option #3. Performance is similar to C2D8400 according to: http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=56&p2=87
I will wait 2-3 months for i7 prices to drop and grap one as soon as it get to 500 mark for the processor mobo bundle
*Disadvanage: *Performance. Can it play 1080p or even 720p movies with HD4870?


Can I enjoy a good PC experience and medium gaming experience on 1080 X 1024 res with HD4870 and 1080p or 720p movie playback with optin #5 or 6 while I wait for i7 prices to go down.

Is it all worth it?

Or should I just take the pill and go for i5 750 as my system for next 3 years?

My main concern is that I want my new PC to be able to perform well for the next 3 years. I am not a big gamer but I do play ocassionally. My major use of this PC would be playing 1080p movies, gaming, surfing, office, photoshop.


btw, for gaming I am planning to get a 4870 HD and a few months later a 24 inch monitor. And my gaming ambitions include ability to play latest games at atleasr medium settings


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 23, 2009)

the 3rd one, cause future upgrading is something everyone wants usually so they wont have to buy a whole new computer, im not sure how good the i5 is but I imagine its good.

I've seen some comparison charts a while back and I want to say ddr2 and ddr3 are the same but nowadays Im not sure


----------



## umerwahla (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with your opinion on future upgrading ... but isthat worth the extra 150 (around that) bucks that ill have to spend?

as for DDR2 vs DDr3 i guess ill have to do some research myself


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm still running LGA 775 (Q9550) and I love it.  i5 and i7 are nice and great if you have the money, but if your not into Benchmarking much and just want a good bang for the buck daily use PC, then go for last years Technology. DDR2 is dirt cheap. Newegg has 1066 4GB (2x2) kits for about $50.  Micro Center has the Q9550 for $169 right now. Your mother board will be about $100 depending what you want on it (RAID, Cross Fire, SLI etc....)

   The main reason I am still with 775 is because I STILL cant use it to its full advantage. I have been running my Mother board for almost 2 years now and still love it, so I chose to just upgrade my wolfdale to the Quad and ride out 775 for another year or so. SO next year when i5 and i7 chips that are out now, will then be "last years" chips and dirt cheap. 

But, it ultimately comes down to you. DO you want to Future proof NOW and get the latest, or are you willing to run older parts that are still good, but older (and cheaper). 

(im rambling now)


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Sep 23, 2009)

well you'll also be paying for performance and I wanna think that the i5 is better than all that you mentioned

also.....what cybernook said


----------



## umerwahla (Sep 23, 2009)

Cybrnook said:


> I'm still running LGA 775 (Q9550) and I love it.  i5 and i7 are nice and great if you have the money, but if your not into Benchmarking much and just want a good bang for the buck daily use PC, then go for last years Technology. DDR2 is dirt cheap. Newegg has 1066 4GB (2x2) kits for about $50.  Micro Center has the Q9550 for $169 right now. Your mother board will be about $100 depending what you want on it (RAID, Cross Fire, SLI etc....)
> 
> The main reason I am still with 775 is because I STILL cant use it to its full advantage. I have been running my Mother board for almost 2 years now and still love it, so I chose to just upgrade my wolfdale to the Quad and ride out 775 for another year or so. SO next year when i5 and i7 chips that are out now, will then be "last years" chips and dirt cheap.
> 
> ...



I would like to just buy a PC once for 3 years instead of upgrading it every year. I think difference between you and my case is that I am buying a new PC while u already have a pc that fulfills ure requirements. As for the prices that youve given theyre irreleveant to me since I am in Singapore and cant shop at those websites. I have done my research and put the pricing in my first thread. Actually, in Singapore i5 750 is 50 dollars cheaper than Q9550. Its the motherboard that takes the price up


I think the most important question here is the difference between my current 667MHz RAM and a 1333 MHz DDR3 RAM. How much improvement can I see in normal usage and gaming over the next 3 years. If it does provide a big improvement, then I have to decide between Option2 and 3 and the price difference is negligible (according to prices in singapore) and I would definetely go for option 3. But if it will not provide much imporvement in the context of next 3 years than I will only consider option 1 and 3 and the price difference can be as big as 150 - 200 dollars and then I will probably settle with option 1


----------



## umerwahla (Sep 23, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> well you'll also be paying for performance and I wanna think that the i5 is better than all that you mentioned
> 
> also.....what cybernook said



yes it is supposed to be slightly better in benchmarks although it has a slower speed (2.66 against 2.83 of Q9550)


----------



## Boyfriend (Sep 23, 2009)

#3 is best option if you can afford it. It is future proof as well as has performance advantage over #1 and #2. Get it now without thinking much. Even with 2.66GHz speed, it is better than other options and is faster than Core2 series.


----------



## umerwahla (Sep 23, 2009)

I have added another option for a budle of i5 750 with MSI P55-CD53 mobo. It is 58 dollars cheaper than Asus P7P55D with the only major disadvantage in not having and SLi or Crossfire supprot. Though since I dont plan to do very hardcore gaming, I guess it should not be a major set back. Option 4 definitely brings down the cost and make i5 750 option affordable


----------



## umerwahla (Sep 23, 2009)

Does anyone ahve any bad experience with this mobo or with MSI in general.

I am a loyal asus buyer but with a 58 dollar difference, I wont mind trying MSI out


----------



## Boyfriend (Sep 23, 2009)

58 dollar difference is significant, but Asus is top tier company and their products are more reliable, easy to use+overclock. I will highly recommend asus mobo.


----------



## umerwahla (Sep 23, 2009)

Boyfriend said:


> 58 dollar difference is significant, but Asus is top tier company and their products are more reliable, easy to use+overclock. I will highly recommend asus mobo.



Youve got a point there


btw ... can anyone confirm if this system, with HD 4870 will be capable of playing 1080p movies seamlessly?


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 23, 2009)

umerwahla said:


> Youve got a point there
> 
> 
> btw ... can anyone confirm if this system, with HD 4870 will be capable of playing 1080p movies seamlessly?



VERY Seamlessly!  Not a problem at all.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 23, 2009)

umerwahla said:


> Youve got a point there
> 
> 
> btw ... can anyone confirm if this system, with HD 4870 will be capable of playing 1080p movies seamlessly?



Go for the Asus, the only MSI board I had wasn't any good (unstable, didn't overclock, etc).  This system will be able to do 1080p with ease, my system (Q9400+Geforce 9300) can play 1080p seamlessly


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 23, 2009)

Asus +1

1080 +1


----------



## subhendu (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmmm let me check and find a solution for u

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=50&p2=100

the difference is very big

Ans: so u should stick with i7 750 
Mobo: Asus
try to buy ddr3 4gb
and  a 4870 ......


----------



## umerwahla (Sep 24, 2009)

subhendu said:


> Hmmm let me check and find a solution for u
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/default.aspx?p=50&p2=100
> 
> ...



Hey, thanks for the link. its very sueful



subhendu said:


> Ans: so u should stick with i7 750
> QUOTE]
> I suppose u meant i5 750
> 
> ...


----------



## Cybrnook (Sep 24, 2009)

Just to let you know, anyone of these systems will play HD for you (1080P). Its mostly Videocard related and Everyone one of the cards you picked have been the HD 4XXX series and above. SO your good. 


  For the Hardware, its your call. I mean if your buying a NEW pc and not upgrading one. GO for the new parts then. i5 750 will be your friend  to the end 

FYI, any one of these systems will KILL games at 1024 resolution.


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 24, 2009)

How about an Athlon II X4 620 or the Phenom II X3 720BE and an AM3 motherboard ? It will be cheap, it will be powerful enough for just about anything, and AM3 isn't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## umerwahla (Sep 24, 2009)

Cybrnook said:


> Just to let you know, anyone of these systems will play HD for you (1080P). Its mostly Videocard related and Everyone one of the cards you picked have been the HD 4XXX series and above. SO your good.



GREAT 



Cybrnook said:


> For the Hardware, its your call. I mean if your buying a NEW pc and not upgrading one. GO for the new parts then. i5 750 will be your friend  to the end



I know you are right. I was decided on that until i ran in to some financial trouble. I guess I'll have to do some in depth budget calculation before i decide 



Cybrnook said:


> FYI, any one of these systems will KILL games at 1024 resolution.



even with a PCIe 1.0 motherboard? actually how much of an upgrade is PCIe 20 over PCIe 1.0. I know it doubles the bandwidth but do games actually end up using that? I am asking that question because to my surprise there arent many PCIe 2.0 mobos available in singapore, and they cost like twice.


----------



## umerwahla (Sep 24, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> How about an Athlon II X4 620 or the Phenom II X3 720BE and an AM3 motherboard ? It will be cheap, it will be powerful enough for just about anything, and AM3 isn't going anywhere anytime soon.




I have never ever bought an AMD so Im a bit apprehensive. But Ill look in to those. Btw whats AM3? If its a motherboard brand than its not available in Singapore.


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 24, 2009)

umerwahla said:


> even with a PCIe 1.0 motherboard? actually how much of an upgrade is PCIe 20 over PCIe 1.0. I know it doubles the bandwidth but do games actually end up using that? I am asking that question because to my surprise there arent many PCIe 2.0 mobos available in singapore, and they cost like twice.



Even the HD5870 doesn't suffer more than 3-4% performance on a PCI-E 2.0 x8 slot, which is equivalent to PCI-E x16 which you get pretty much on any board, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Yukikaze (Sep 24, 2009)

umerwahla said:


> I have never ever bought an AMD so Im a bit apprehensive. But Ill look in to those. Btw whats AM3? If its a motherboard brand than its not available in Singapore.



AM3 is the socket used by the latest AMD CPUs. You should really look into this. AFAIK the Athlon II X4 isn't sold in SG yet (I have a friend living there, and when I told him about it he looked for it on SG sites and found it nowhere), but the 720BE is, and if you're on a budget, you really should look into the AMD option.


----------



## umerwahla (Sep 24, 2009)

Yukikaze said:


> AM3 is the socket used by the latest AMD CPUs. You should really look into this. AFAIK the Athlon II X4 isn't sold in SG yet (I have a friend living there, and when I told him about it he looked for it on SG sites and found it nowhere), but the 720BE is, and if you're on a budget, you really should look into the AMD option.



OK I'll look in to it. Thanks


----------



## umerwahla (Sep 24, 2009)

If my new budget calculations show that i cannot afford a core i5 system (there is a 50/50 chance), I'll end up buying something cheap to keep for 2 months and then upgrade. Other than Phenom II X3 720BE as suggested by Yukikaze, I am also considering AMD Phenom II X2 550. It gives the cheapest bundle with Asus M2N68-AM Plus GF7025 motherboard in singapore at S$ 237 and it would mean that I can have my new system with HD4870 and new casing within S$ 500. Ill retain the harddisk, PSU etc from my current system

As long as it runs 720p/1080p movies and games at medium high settings for the next few months I would be happy. By then my financial situation would have improved so I will be able sell this and buy Core i5 or i7.

Does anyone have any bad experience with resale value of AMD? or with this mobo or processor? or if u have any other cheaper alternative in mind that doesnt hamper the performance by much?


----------



## umerwahla (Oct 1, 2009)

I eventually ended up buying E7500 and Asus P5KPL-AM bundle with Power Color HD 4870 due to budgeting issues. 

Now I am just gonna wait for i7 bundle to come down to around 350 USD.

Anywayz thanks a lot guys for all the advice and help  

U guys ROCK!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cybrnook said:


> I'm still running LGA 775 (Q9550) and I love it.  i5 and i7 are nice and great if you have the money, but if your not into Benchmarking much and just want a good bang for the buck daily use PC, then go for last years Technology. DDR2 is dirt cheap. Newegg has 1066 4GB (2x2) kits for about $50.  Micro Center has the Q9550 for $169 right now. Your mother board will be about $100 depending what you want on it (RAID, Cross Fire, SLI etc....)
> 
> The main reason I am still with 775 is because I STILL cant use it to its full advantage. I have been running my Mother board for almost 2 years now and still love it, so I chose to just upgrade my wolfdale to the Quad and ride out 775 for another year or so. SO next year when i5 and i7 chips that are out now, will then be "last years" chips and dirt cheap.
> 
> ...



Agreed.

My QX6700 is still going strong for what i need.(gaming and internet)


----------



## Yukikaze (Oct 3, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> My QX6700 is still going strong for what i need.(gaming and internet)



Also agreed, my Q6700 and Q9650 both would do whatever I need them to do just fine. I am just a hardware pimp with my own digital harem


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wish I would have seen this thread before, seems like you ended up with a solid build, but I would have suggest a PII 720 since I believe the e7500 is more expensive and not as fast, either way, enjoy your new rig!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 3, 2009)

Q9550 $169 http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0299412

Mine went straight to 3.8ghz on air cooling (Scythe Infinity/Mugan) 26c idle. Stock voltage (~1.27).

I can't say enough about the i7s yet. I'm not jumping on that boat until I need it.


----------

